# What did you smoke first?



## tester (Dec 19, 2009)

Just wondering what did you all smoke first cigarette or MJ?


----------



## umbra (Dec 19, 2009)

unfortunately cigarettes. of course cannabis wasn't really available


----------



## the chef (Dec 19, 2009)

Marlboro red.


----------



## biggerbuds (Dec 19, 2009)

B&H from the age of 13,weed when i was 16


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 19, 2009)

hash oil was the first thing i smoked, then ciggs, then weed.

probably all within a 6 month periond when i was 15


----------



## cubby (Dec 19, 2009)

Started at 12 with PallMall reds then moved to camel straights. I didn't smoke weed untill I was around 16. I don't smoke cigs anymore.


----------



## Locked (Dec 19, 2009)

I hve never smoke cigarettes...I hve had one drag off a cigarette when i was 14 and that was all that was needed to find out cigarettes were not for me...


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 23, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I hve never smoke cigarettes...I hve had one drag off a cigarette when i was 14 and that was all that was needed to find out cigarettes were not for me...



It's kinda like beer, whiskey, hard drugs, anything your body doesn't "like" at first glance because it just knows better...:hubba:  But if you keep forcing it in sooner or later your body sez... "Hey!  I LIKE that!  MORE NOW!"


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 23, 2009)

I stole a cig from my grandma..went into her bathroom locked the door and smoked it..tasted awful. I showered and went back out. No desire to smoke again until I was watching pulp fiction all those cigs being lit..made me want one so funny. I hate cigs I like the way they smell unlit but hate the lit smoke..


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Dec 23, 2009)

NUMBER 10

lol

t4


----------



## degenerative_disc (Dec 24, 2009)

I was in the army at the time and some smart guy got it in his head to smoke some of this moss growing on the side of a rock. We were doing some reppelling trainning, I smoked the moss and I dont know if it was like a buzz but a definate wierd feeling. Made reppelling of the side of the cliff more interesting lol.
True story

Cheers!!!


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 24, 2009)

when i was 6 bro was 8 and sister was 4 we would pick up the ciggs my grandpa through on the floor and puff away good times i remember all three of us getting our butts whooped constanly when i was 8 i had stole a pack of fat cigars i remember i had them well hidden and we would all go take a couple hits then turn it off i stopped after we got into drinking my bro and I. first timed i inhaled weed was purp kush out of a sea shell lit with a q-tip lmao i was 15


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Dec 28, 2009)

Weed. Never smoked ciggs, never will. Although I had a roomate once who would smoke constantly and I think I was slowly becoming addicted from the second-hand smoke, haha.


----------



## dragracer (Dec 29, 2009)

I smoked dried grape vine as a kid..don't know if it was just holding my breath or what ,but we felt stoned...:fly: :fly:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2009)

Marlboro Lights, I was 14 or 15.  A joint came about 6 months later.


----------



## Qman (Dec 31, 2009)

Used to steal nasty Kool Milds from my parents, around 13/14

Smoked my first schwagg joint when I was 16.

Haven't smoked cigs for 4 yrs. now. Had a pack and a half habit on Marlboro Reds....


----------



## jmansweed (Dec 31, 2009)

B&H - when I was 12 - weed @ 16


----------



## ishnish (Dec 31, 2009)

my dad gave me a drag off his cig when i was 6 or 7.  he thought that would make me not like it and never try it...  which kinda worked until a fellow sunday school kid got me into it when i was 10.  tried it a couple times then quit for a year or so until my two older brothers picked up the habit & got me go'n again.
Weed came a few months after that.
Metal Pipe, MTF...  I had one hit and was feel'n Goood!!  :yay: :rofl:


----------



## TexasMonster (Mar 16, 2010)

Joint, 12 years of age.

For some stupid reason I started smoking ciggs years later. Quit them turkeys Jan 2009. Thank God.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 16, 2010)

Kools, smoked menthols the rest of my life 'til last year


----------



## bitchholiday (Jan 29, 2011)

I've never smoked a cigarette. I was introduced to weed and well, that was that.


----------



## bitchholiday (Jan 29, 2011)

My first...I was 19 and new to the US Army. It was weed that I smoked, and nothing else. Merrily, Merrily, Merrily, Merrily, Life is but a dream...


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Feb 16, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> Marlboro red.




SAME HERE! STEALING LONG BUTTS OUT OF MY MOM AND DAD'S ASHTRAYS!LMAO


----------



## benamucc (Feb 16, 2011)

a short dime bag rolled in magazine paper and tied with a string. seeds and all.  too cheap/poor back then to waste anything.  especially $2.00 on a pack of zigzags!!  and to imagine i actually WANTED to smoke again after that!


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 17, 2011)

8th grade, i was a TA for a teacher in middle school. She sent me to her car one day to drop off something and i saw cigs sittin on her dash.

I took a few and thats how it began...


what kind? well the gayest kind of course...Capri120s hahahaaa


----------



## Melvan (Feb 17, 2011)

I caught my brother and his friends in the basement smoking pot & cigs when I was 12, smoked both the same day. (He made me so I wouldn't tell on him because he could say I was smoking too)

Still smoke Marlboro Virginia Blends & weed, and the 3 times a year I see him, still do both with my brother.


----------



## Wetdog (Feb 18, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> what kind? well the gayest kind of course...Capri120s hahahaaa



 :rofl: :rofl: 

Yeah, kinda hard to get gayer than Capri120s.:hubba: 

That's funny.

Unfiltered Camels when I was 14 or 15, early 60's.

Didn't smoke weed until 1969 or so. Just wasn't around. A couple joints of schwag here and there, but never felt it. Then one day after work, a red iron worker smoked 2 joints of Panama Red with me after work.  LOL  Didn't feel the first one, but halfway through the second ...........

It was 3 hours later before I could drive home. :rofl: :rofl: :stoned: 

Wet


----------

